# 26' South Shore vs. 24' El Pescador vs. 24' Shallow Sport Mod v



## Redman (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok guys, I need thoughts and opinions here. I have narrowed down my choices to these three boats and I am curious on your thoughts. All three seem to be good choices, but I want to know your thoughts. I believe all three can run in 8" of water and get up in probably 15" - 18" from what I have read, and they all seem to be dry running boats. I need more fishing room for the family, so that is why I am looking at these bigger hulls. All thoughts and opinions are appreciated!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

if truly for the family, i'd look at seating comfort. i love my el pescador, just don't get to use it much anymore. if interested, pm me. mine has all the extras.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

All good choices. 
I would personally be more inclined towards the Shallowsport. I have been on one and they are all that they are quacked up to be. If it is windy and choppy, expect a bit of a wet ride as given the right wind and chop, even a bluewater boat will soak you. 

I fish out of a Shoalwater 21cat. That I have been happy with. Mine is heavier than the shallowsport, but that is just additional inertia and the associated stability. In my opinion is a plus, as I am not one to race anyone to fishing spots, so the added weight does not compromise or rob me of any more speed from the boat.

Go to the areas you intend to use it and see how many similar boats are there. Look at how they handle the shallows where you want to fish, how they handle the rougher parts of getting there and back. Look at how they plane, how they hit the water and deal with chop, wakes, etc. How quietly do the hulls drift, the storage, seating, etc.
Ride them all if you can, then talk to the guides using them, dealers, and manufacturers about their construction, warranties, service, etc. 

And do not forget the ever helpful folks on this site. 

Good luck.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*TOP BRASS FOR SURE*

Being you have chosen the top Brass of all three worlds, Smooth/Skinny/Dry, i guess you know you've picked three of the most versatile rigs out there. At this point, other than riding in them, i think i'd look at warranty & service as a deciding factor(after the rides). I think if you have plans on venturing offshore from time to time, when it's flat enough, South Shore and Pescadore would be the top two only because i think they'll handle the blue somewhat better. Good luck and i wished it was me looking at a new rig right now. I'm jealous.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ask captain Scott Reeh he has owned to of them boats and knows south shore boats very good he would be a good person to pm


----------



## Redman (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt

3 Boats and only 4 opinions. That is a first for the board?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

As everyone knows, I'm a Southshore boat owner and advocate. From my personal experiance, the 26 SS has a drier ride,wider beam, more storage and doesn't " dart " like the Pescador does.And yes....I have fished off of a 24 Pescador more than a few times.
I have not been on a 24 V Shallowsport, so I can't comment on them.All 3 boats mentioned are very well built top of the line custom Texas built boats.If you have any questions regarding the SS 26 Pro Tunnell, you can PM me. FYI...Cliff @ Southshore also has a 24VDR Tunnell that is one awesome machine as well.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I just read in the Aug Texas saltwater fishing mag that Capt Gary Gray is getting a new 23'cat from shoalwater this month. might be worth looking into from the sounds of your wants.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

My choice would be the El Pescador, because they seem to do well with a 150, where you might want a little more HP with the other choices.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*24 V Shallowsport*

I have spent endless hours in the 24V from tournaments to guiding. This boat has it all, plenty of room, dry ride, super shallow for a 24' boat, and comfortable. I have personally gotten this boat up in less than a foot of water I would say around the 8-10" range in mud on sand you will need a little more but not much. Handles open water and heavy chop with ease. PM for any questions you might have what HP, trolling motor, etc..... The tournament boat that my partner and I are running right now is for sale. It has everything you can possibily put on a boat, powerpole, VHF, stero, trim tabs, trolling motor, casting deck, 02 system, raised walkin console, deluxe Tops and Towers leaning post, GPS, and jackplate. If you are interested in it give my partner a call 713-614-2058 Chad Starr at Coastline Marine.


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Good options all, I got one of the three, built to my specs. If seriously interested in a ride, pm.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

Capt. Juarez said:


> I have spent endless hours in the 24V from tournaments to guiding. This boat has it all, plenty of room, dry ride, super shallow for a 24' boat, and comfortable. I have personally gotten this boat up in less than a foot of water I would say around the 8-10" range in mud on sand you will need a little more but not much. Handles open water and heavy chop with ease. PM for any questions you might have what HP, trolling motor, etc..... The tournament boat that my partner and I are running right now is for sale. It has everything you can possibily put on a boat, powerpole, VHF, stero, trim tabs, trolling motor, casting deck, 02 system, raised walkin console, deluxe Tops and Towers leaning post, GPS, and jackplate. If you are interested in it give my partner a call 713-614-2058 Chad Starr at Coastline Marine.


Would you put a 250? or 300? 2 or 4 stroke?


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you thought about the Transport XLR8 2480? Might be a little more affordable than the choices you've narrowed it down to. I was looking at 2 of the 3 that you mentioned and was lured away by the Tran family. No regrets.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

eesmike said:


> Have you thought about the Transport XLR8 2480? Might be a little more affordable than the choices you've narrowed it down to. I was looking at 2 of the 3 that you mentioned and was lured away by the Tran family. No regrets.


X2 !! I'm NOW part of the Tran Sport family.....now running a F23 pushed by a Big Suzy 250SS  It is my opinion that the F23 does everything my SS26 did except better ! Fit and finish and rigging is second to none and Donny,Frank and TV have customer service that is excellant


----------



## aqua vita (Feb 21, 2011)

I am going to try on the 2480 Thursday and the 24VDR on Sat.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

aqua vita said:


> I am going to try on the 2480 Thursday and the 24VDR on Sat.


Look at the fit & finish and the rigging between the 2 boats.......there is a big difference !


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha, nice bump of a 3 year old post.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

JJGold said:


> Hahaha, nice bump of a 3 year old post.


X2


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

JJGold said:


> Hahaha, nice bump of a 3 year old post.


It still needs more opinions haha...hard to believe on this board.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Look at the fit & finish and the rigging between the 2 boats.......there is a big difference !


Love how tran boats hijacked this thread.


----------



## Redman (Jan 27, 2006)

Funny this thread came back up. I am still looking them all over. We recently moved to Florida but hope to be back in TX soon. I have shifted more to the cats now since the initial post due to some of the larger offerings that have come out recently. Haynie's 24' is an option, and I am anxious to see Tran's 24' SVT coming out as well. Would love to have a ride with either of these highly regarded builders.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If I was forced to buy a Texas boat then l would probably buy the 26 southshore. But thankfully I have a lake & Bay. It is not as shallow as those other boats but it is more stable than those other 3 boats in chop. And has a much nicer finish and set up. Not many other boat makers include recessed trim tabs, trolling motor, power pole, jack plate and fly by wire controls as standard equipment. That is why Florida boats are ahead of the Texas market by several years in quality.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Love how tran boats hijacked this thread.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> If I was forced to buy a Texas boat then l would probably buy the 26 southshore. But thankfully I have a lake & Bay. It is not as shallow as those other boats but it is more stable than those other 3 boats in chop. And has a much nicer finish and set up. Not many other boat makers include recessed trim tabs, trolling motor, power pole, jack plate and fly by wire controls as standard equipment. That is why Florida boats are ahead of the Texas market by several years in quality.


What does a loaded Lake and Bay cost?


----------



## Redman (Jan 27, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> What does a loaded Lake and Bay cost?


Way more than most of the boats talked about thus far on this thread. To some extent, you get what you pay for up to a point. I am not saying that Lake and Bay or a boat like Everglades is not superior on fit in finish, but some of that in my opinion is just bling and not necessarily a check in the plus column for a better constructed boat.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> If I was forced to buy a Texas boat then l would probably buy the 26 southshore. But thankfully I have a lake & Bay. It is not as shallow as those other boats but it is more stable than those other 3 boats in chop. And has a much nicer finish and set up. Not many other boat makers include recessed trim tabs, trolling motor, power pole, jack plate and fly by wire controls as standard equipment. That is why Florida boats are ahead of the Texas market by several years in quality.


This is dumb in so many ways. You obviously have never been in a shallow sport 24v. Once again though a Capt gets on this thread and tries to pimp out his boat builder/sponsor.


----------



## Bait-Bucket (Aug 21, 2009)

24 Southshore vdr with a tunnel will impress you.... speed, fuel efficiency, ride, price.........


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Or you could just look at a Majek 25 xtreme and be done with shopping. There is a reason Majek sells the most texas built bay boats in Texas because they are worth every penny.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## jq2ranch (Jun 17, 2010)

I have owned 2 El pescadors this boat is an antique they are super slow there is no way to get the bow out of the water it is like a plow. The trp 150 would push it just as fast as a 200 hpdi about 34 MPH wide open. They will run shawallow but if the nose digs in that boat will do a 360 faster than a roller coaster. They will flip or roll over in the surf super easy and the El Pescador pulls awful on a trailer you need some torque the console is big acts like a wind sock behind your truck. There are many boats that will out preform the El Pescador. Of the boats you listed if all are going to the same fishing hole you better leave a good 15 minutes ahead of them and take 10 gallons of gas extra


----------



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

I have a 24' El Pescador and it is the last boat I will ever own. Yes it might not be the fastest boat on the water, but it is hands down the smoothest on the water. Runs super skinny or I can take it offshore and never feel like I won't make it back to port. My boat is a 2002 model with the TRP and looks brand new today even though it has been worked very hard. As for pulling the boat, it is no different than any other boat out there in its class. In the end, it boils down to personal preference but I would highly recommend riding in all the boats before you buy.


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Let's keep this good thread going!

I am looking, too, and a few years later than the first post. I am interested in a flats boat that can go into the bays in good weather and on lakes in Central Texas. I've checked out the boats below:

Tran Sport boats: http://www.transportboats.com/


SouthShore boats: http://www.southshoreboats.net/


Majek boats: http://www.majekboats.net/boat_models.htm


El Pescador boats: http://www.elpescadorboats.com/


Shallow Sport boats: http://www.shallowsportboats.com/

and like them all, but after reading and researching them, *I think I like the Shallow Sport Classic 24 the best.* What have you all heard about this model of the Shallow Sports, and will they be okay on the Gulf bays, too, or even out into the Gulf a little way in good weather?










And, they appear to have a lot of experience and boats building history:


*History*










Shallow Sport Boats Inc. was founded by Rex Hudson in 1983. The history of boat building in this family, however, started way back in the late 1940's with his father Willis Hudson. Willis was originally from Texas and, following military service in World War II, graduated from Rose Polytechnic Institute in Terra Haute, Ind., with a degree in engineering in 1948. Willis' first employer was Union Carbide, who transferred him to Niagara Falls, N.Y., along with his wife Mackie. That was too cold for the Hudsons and they headed back to Houston. Willis went to work for a company making corrugated roofing where he began working with a new material called Fiberglass.









In 1950, Willis claims to have built the first molded all Fiberglass boat in the country, in his garage. He never really intended to be in the boat business, he just figured that he could mold a boat out of fiberglass. Willis was successful in his experiment and somebody saw it and they wanted one too. That's how it all started. Willis formed a boat company in 1954 called Glass Jet which eventually became Falcon Boats. In the mid 1950's, Willis went into a venture with Houston oilman John Mecom Sr. to make boats to ferry supplies to offshore oil rigs. At 45 feet long, they were the largest molded Fiberglass boats of their time. Willis formed Flacon Boats in 1956. Within a few years he was making five to six boats a week and had 40 employees. The secret of his success was that he was a prolific boat designer always at the forefront of his trade.

Like his father, Rex got into the business by accident. Rex decided that he wanted to build a flats boat with a large tunnel and a flat deck. After Rex and Willis both agreed on the design of the new boat, Rex proceeded to build one in his garage around 1982. Rex had no idea that he had just built the most stable, shallow running boat of all time. His friends and local guides were amazed by the efficiency of the tunnel and the boat's ability to stay on plane at low speeds. One boat became several thousand and now there are ten different models ranging from 15' to 27' manufactured by Shallow Sport Boats. Rex and Connie Hudson have owned and operated Shallow Sport Boats since 1983.

History will not repeat itself again. The next generation won't accidentally get into the boat business. Rex's son Wes and his wife Kyra, both graduates of Texas A&M University, now run the company located near South Padre Island, Texas. You can join the large family of fisherman and boating enthusiasts with your purchase of a new Shallow Sport Boat at one of their retail stores.
*___________________________________________________________*

I would really appreciate any thoughts or knowledge you have of this boat or the smaller *Shallow Sport Classic 20.*

*Thanks for the help, guys, I really appreciate it!!*

Ray


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

Thought I'd better come back and say with the price of these nice dudes, I may have to go with a smaller version of the Classic, if that's the one I actually get, *BUT it doesn't hurt to dream!!*

I'll get something. These boats really look great, and the Shallow Sports appear to have lots of engineering and boat building experience behind them which should be a major plus.

Thanks again!!

Ray


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

PLEASE DELETE THIS POST AND THE ONE BELOW. I HAVE STARTED ANOTHER THREAD THAT ASKS A SIMILAR QUESTION BUT IS MORE EXPANSIVE.

Thanks!!

Ray


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Harold Ray said:


> Let's keep this good thread going!
> 
> I am looking, too, and a few years later than the first post. I am interested in a flats boat that can go into the bays in good weather and on lakes in Central Texas.............
> 
> ...


From what I have seen over the years fishing big water, like bays, big Texas lakes and out in the gulf a little ways, I do not think a boat with no sides is the right option. For those applications I would suggest a v bottom with sides, it can get nasty really fast out there. If your destination is primarily the flats with very little open water then the shallowsport model you mentioned would be a fine choice, they do build very nice and solid boats. But if much of your boating is to be done on open water as mentioned above then I believe the better decision may be a v bottom such as the Southshore VDR 24. They are a good all around boat that has many versatilities, may not be as shallow as the shallowsport, but it is suited to fish many of the flats of Texas with a 12" draft. Good luck in your decision, I know it is a tough one.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

jq2ranch said:


> I have owned 2 El pescadors this boat is an antique they are super slow there is no way to get the bow out of the water it is like a plow. The trp 150 would push it just as fast as a 200 hpdi about 34 MPH wide open. They will run shawallow but if the nose digs in that boat will do a 360 faster than a roller coaster. They will flip or roll over in the surf super easy and the El Pescador pulls awful on a trailer you need some torque the console is big acts like a wind sock behind your truck. There are many boats that will out preform the El Pescador. Of the boats you listed if all are going to the same fishing hole you better leave a good 15 minutes ahead of them and take 10 gallons of gas extra


 Can't pass this up. If the boat was as aweful as you say why would you own two. All consoles block wind towing...and if you are dumb enough to be beam to in the surf all boats flip. All pointy nose skinny water boats will fish tail if the motor is jacked way up...simple hydrodynamics. Sorry...all boats have small pluses and minuses ..none are perfect. Another long thread to read with lots of opinions. Service after the sale usually is the winner if you are buying new. TW


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Been guiding on Baffin for years, running a Southshore 24 VDR, It is truley a life long boat! I have ran just about every boat out there expt the 24 Shallow Sport, so I can not comment on it! The Southshore 24 VDR has filled all of my needs as a guide, very strong built boat, that has a great ride even on windy days, just ask most of my clients! Good luck, feel free to Contact me. Capt. Donk 361-774-7710


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Have owned a 24 Pescador for 13 yrs. and love it! Other than speed max.41mph with a 150 I would put it right there at the top as far as versatality. Never had any problems as mentioned or felt unsafe about it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

everybody's boat is the best!!!!


----------



## y knot (Aug 3, 2011)

*Y-KNOT*

I have owned two 26' Southshore boats. They will perform great in any type of water . Cliff makes a great boat. He will build the boat to your specs. I have not had a problem with either boat. Give him a call and he will spend time discussing what size and style of hull that will fit your needs.


----------

